# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Ορτύκια πρόβλημα στα μάτια.

## nikolson

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ! Πριν μία εβδομάδα αγόρασα 15 ορτύκια jumbo τρεις οικογένειες από 1 αρσενικό +4 θηλυκά .Τα πήρα καθαρά και μόνο για αυγοπαραγωγή για να δίνω φρέσκα αυγά στην κόρη μου (11 μηνών) .
Πριν τρεις μέρες όμως είδα ένα να έχει λίγο πρησμένο μάτι και σήμερα είδα ακόμα τρία σε κακό χάλι . Έχω αγχωθεί μήπως είναι κάτι που κολλάει και στον άνθρωπο και πάθω καμιά ζημιά και με το παιδί .
Ψάχνοντας και στο ίντερνετ και στέλνοντας τις εικόνες σένα γνωστό μου είπε τριχομονάδα και αγχώθηκα ακόμα ποιο πολύ . 
_
Πως μπορώ να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες να δείτε ?_

----------


## jk21

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*Αυτος ειναι ο γενικος τροπος ανεβασματος .Επειδη εχεις ανεβασει και στην ομαδα μας στο fb μπορεις να κανεις απο εκει (επειδη ειναι δημοσια ορατες ) αντιγραφη τοποθεσιας (αν την ανοιξεις την καθε μια ) και να τα κανεις επικολληση εδω αφου πατησεις το << καδρο >> και σου βγαλει insert image





δεν υπαρχουν αναφορες για τριχομοναδα σε ορτυκια , που να ανηκει στο στελεχος trichomonas gallinae που προσβαλει μερη στο κεφαλι του πουλιου 

Υπαρχει ειδος για τα εντερα του 

Απο τις φωτο που θα δουμε και εδω καλυτερα , ειτε καποια  λοιμωξη ειναι ( αναπνευστικη ή τοπικη  ορνιθωση , κορυζα , επιπεφυκιτιδα , ιγμοριτιδα , μολυνση απ e coli , επιδερμικο σταφυλοκοκκο κλπ )   ειτε και κυριως αν καποια σημαδακια εξελιχθουν σε ογκιδια (απο οσο ειδα ) πιθανοτατα avian pox , ευλογια δηλαδη  που φετος υπηρξε μεγαλη επιδημια

----------


## nikolson



----------


## jk21

δεν βλεπω κατι 

βαλε εστω τους συνδεσμους και θα τις εμφανισω εγω

----------


## nikolson

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&theater&ifg=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&theater&ifg=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&theater&ifg=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&theater&ifg=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&theater&ifg=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&theater&ifg=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&theater&ifg=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&theater&ifg=1
https://www.facebook.com/groups/gree...=group_comment

----------


## jk21

εμφανισα αρκετες απο το fb

----------


## jk21

Σε αυτη πχ πως εξελιχθηκε ετσι το ματι του πουλιου ; αν δεν υπηρχε εκει ογκιδιο που υποχωρησε , για μενα ετοιμαζεται να εμφανιστει 


Αν δεν ειναι καποια ασθενεια εξειδικευμενη στα ορνιθομορφα , τοτε κατα 90 % ειναι ευλογια  , με οτι επιπλοκες εμφανιζει στην πορεια 


να δεις αν εχουν μειωσει τη διατροφη τους και αν κανουν κινησεις να τιναξουν το κεφαλι τους σαν να προσπαθουν να φτυσουν ή αν εμφανιζουν και σαλια

----------


## nikolson

Ευχαρηστω πολυ Δημητρη!

----------


## jk21

Σε καθε περιπτωση , με αυτα που βλεπω , τα πουλακια θελουν αλοιφουλα tobrex στα προσβεβλημενα ματια πρωι απογευμα για τουλαχιστον 7 μερες και καποια αντιβιωση στο νερο , με ιδανικη για λοιμωξεις αναπνευστικες (και οχι μονο ) που δινουν συμπτωματα στα ματια , την micoresp (δοξυκυκλινη με τυλοσινη )  ειτε ειναι πρωτογενους αιτιας ειτε δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις λογω ευλογιας 

η δοσολογια ειναι 5 γρ στο λιτρο νερου και θελει σιγουρα 7 μερες το λιγοτερο .Αν πας σε πτηνιατρο και κανει εξεταση και δεν βρει ευλογια (στην οποια μην περιμενεις να φυγει το προβλημα αμεσα ) αλλα ορνιθωση (θελει ειδικη εξεταση για χλαμυδια ) η αντιβιωση μπαινει τουλαχιστον για 3 εβδομαδες .Χωρις πτηνιατρο σε καμμια περιπτωση τοσο

----------


## Pipi

Χαμομιλι κατε ωρα,και απο το φαρμακειο απλο κολιριο.

----------

